# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Treba li beba piti vodu???

## imported_Laura Radic

Moja svekrva me tjera da bebici dajem  2-3x dnevno vodu, bebicu dojim (bebica ima 3mjeseca i 7 dana, rodjena je sa 3600gr i 52 cm, sada ima 6500kg i 63cm).Citala sam da dojena djeca dobiju sve putem majcinog mlijeka i da ne treba ni caj ni voda, toga se pridzavam i grize me savjest ako grijesim???

I jos jedno pitanje; da li je ok sto mi se nikad nije desilo da mi mlijeko curi samo od sebe, i da su mi grudi vecinu vremena mekane, i sto moja beba rucki  oko 10minuta a ne pola sata????

Unaprijed hvala

----------


## Ivanna

Ne trebaš davati bebi vodu ni išta drugo ako samo dojiš. Bebi je majčino mlijeko i hrana i piće. 
Vidim da vam super ide kad imate tako lijep prirast.
Ni meni mlijeko nikad nije curilo samo od sebe. To što su ti grudi mekane znači da se stvori točno onoliko mlijeka koliko beba treba, ni više ni manje! Ravnoteža između ponude i potražnje!

A svekrvini savjeti o vodi - kroz jedno uho nutra, kroz drugo van!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sbuczkow

> A svekrvini savjeti o vodi - kroz jedno uho nutra, kroz drugo van!


Svekrvine svjete o vodi baci u vodu.   :Grin:

----------


## Trina

Tvoja svekrva te tjera??  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Pa pošalji ju u rodni kraj,što te ona ima tjerati na išta što je vezano uz tvoje dijete?

----------


## sabaleta

Laura, naravno da ne trebaš davati vodu svojoj bebi, jer mlijeko je sve što joj treba u prvih 6 mjeseci života. Kad beba počne dojiti, mlijeko je vodenastije i beba utažuje žeđ. Dužim sisanjem dolazi do masnijeg, gušćeg mlijeka i tako utoli glad. 
Davanje bilo čega drugog osim majčinog mlijeka (vode ili čaja) direktno utječe na zaštitu probavnog sustava, tj. ispire tanki film kojim su obložena crijeva. Ako znamo da je probavni sustav još ne razvijen, možeš shvatiti da davanjem vode ustvari radiš štetu svome djetetu, jer ispireš zaštitu koju dobija kroz majčino mlijeko.

Vidim da si zabrinuta što više ne osjetiš refleks otpuštanja mlijeka i što su ti grudi mekane. Razloga za zabrinutost nemaš, mnoge majke ne osjete taj refleks, a on ipak postoji. To možeš vidjeti po tome što se bebine uši miču dok guta i možda možeš čuti gutanje.
Grudi su ti sada mekane, jer su prošli tjedni kad se uspostavljao proces stvaranja mlijeka i kad tijelo nije znalo koliko ga treba proizvoditi. Sada tvoje tijelo proizvodi točno toliko mlijeko koliko tvoja beba posiše i zato su ti grudi mekane. 
Davanjem adaptiranog mlijeka, čaja ili vode možeš smanjiti količinu mlijeka u prsima, jer se mlijeko proizvodi po principu ponude i potražnje. Koliko beba posiše- toliko se ponovno napravi. Ako daš nešto drugo smanjila si jedan podoj i manje mlijeka idući puta.

Nadam se da sam ti odgovorila. Ako te još nešto zanima pitaj.

----------


## Sun

Draga

odlično je da dojiš, mlijeko je zaista sve što bebi treba!
Zašto je loše davati bebi vodu? Zato što mlijeko, osim svih onih općepoznatih blagodati, svojim slojem oblaže bebin želudac i crijeva i štiti ih svojim antibakterijskim djelovanjem od raznoraznih infekcija i smanjuje na taj način mogućnost razvoja alergije.
Voda taj zaštitni sloj s crijeva ispire! Eto to je sva mudrost. Tako isprana crijeva su podložnija infekcijama i alergijama.

Predlažem ti da svekrvi isprintaš nekoliko tekstova s portala pa ju na taj način pristojno "ušutkaš".
A ako je od onih tvrdih oraha koji su najpametniji i sve znaju, pokušaj se maknuti od nje.
 :Love:

----------

Draga Laura, tvoja bebica je za tri mjeseca dobila skoro 3kg, znači u prosjeku nešto manje od 1kg mjesečno, a to je odličan prirast. Bravo!

Ne brini za trajanje podoja. Ako dojiš na zahtjev, znači - ako daš bebici sisati kad god želi, i ako bebica sama prekine podoj i zadovoljna je, sve je u najboljem redu. Djeca su različita, neka sišu duuuugo i polako, a neka se zasite u svega nekoliko minuta.

No, ono na što moraš paziti je nepotrebno davanje vode. Bebici NIKAKVA dodatna tekućina nije potrebna, jer je majčino mlijeko na početku podoja vodenastije i služi za utaživanje žeđi. Čak i u najvrućim ljetnim mjesecima bebici je majčino mlijeko dovoljno. Ako je žedna samo će češće tražiti, popiti ono prvo najvodenastije mlijeko i bit će zadovoljna.

Svako dodatno davanje tekućine utječe na sistem ponude i potražnje, a voda (ili čaj) također nepovoljno djeluju na crijevnu floru, budući da ispiru zaštitni sloj koji majčino mlijeko stvara.

Dakle, samo naprijed u isključivom dojenju, BEZ ikakve dodatne tekućine.

----------


## Sun

evo link  na jedan tekst s portala o tome

----------


## bodycreator

meni je jedna mama napisala da joj je zao sto malom nije davala vise vode i caja jer je to dobro za bubrege a jedan mu slabije radi
pa da je drugi pedijatar reko da daje sto vise tekucine kako bi se stanje popravilo a i poslije da nastavi s tim i da drugom djetetu daje isto puno tekucine :?

----------


## marilu

Ne, voda je u tvom mlijeku!

----------


## dramica

joj...to mi je vrlo poznato sa sveki i čajem,prvo sam se pravila luda kad me je svaki put pilila da je jadnik sigurno žedan...onda mi je pukao film isprintala sam ovaj tekst:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=238&Show=2382
 rekla mm neka joj da, da si pročita...eto na sreću imalo je efekta jer je naglo ušutila sa tim...a bogme i sa svim drugim "savjetima"   :Smile:

----------


## dramica

uf sorry   :Embarassed:  sad sam vidla da se ponavljam....

----------


## clio180

ma i meni je pilila sa cajem, a ono: "barem mu daj vode!". odolila sam svim napadima, jer sam surfala po rodi za vrijeme moje trudnoce, a i nakon sto sam rodila!!! RODA, RODA!!! :D 
vodu sam mu pocela davati kada sam zapocela sa dohranom, ali jos uvije mi pije mlijeko, sam cupa i dize majicu.

----------


## Serpentina

Meni rogovi narastu kada čujem ono: "Ivan Krstitelj je rekao... da je bio najžedniji kao dijete..." - vidiš, moraš djetetu dati vode!   :Laughing:

----------


## rayna

ja se nikad nisam ni obazirala na takve komentare,lijepo kažem nije žedan i kraj priče.vjerojatno što znaju da kad bi rasprava krenula dalje,ipak opet završilo po mom. 8)

----------


## Honey

> meni je jedna mama napisala da joj je zao sto malom nije davala vise vode i caja jer je to dobro za bubrege a jedan mu slabije radi
> pa da je drugi pedijatar reko da daje sto vise tekucine kako bi se stanje popravilo a i poslije da nastavi s tim i da drugom djetetu daje isto puno tekucine :?


Kaj mlijeko možda nije tekućina?

----------


## toma_06

> bodycreator prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> meni je jedna mama napisala da joj je zao sto malom nije davala vise vode i caja jer je to dobro za bubrege a jedan mu slabije radi
> pa da je drugi pedijatar reko da daje sto vise tekucine kako bi se stanje popravilo a i poslije da nastavi s tim i da drugom djetetu daje isto puno tekucine :?
> 
> 
> Kaj mlijeko možda nije tekućina?


a ne, mlijeko je samo hrana   :Laughing:  

tako su i meni rekli kad je bio bolestan - mora piti caja da ne dehidrira, ja kazem doji i pije vodu - ma ne, mlijeko je hrana a voda je bezveze - i to jos od zene koja je bila medicinska sestra kod pedijatra, strasno

----------


## zmaj

a što bi rekli na VELEVELE učenu ped prim koja isto tako oko mlijeka i čaja  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Layla

Mene više ništa ne iznenađuje, sva sreća da sam usvojila osobinu "Kroz jedno uho unutra..."  :Smile:

----------


## ive

I mene je moja sveki piiiiilila. "Pa zamisli da ti cijeli dan piješ samo mlijeko! Šta misliš da ne bi bila žedna??? I tako jedno 300 puta u prva dva mjeseca. Ja sam uporno strpljivo objašnjavala.... ali badava...
Onda sam jednom eksplodirala i poslala MM-a da mi ju skine s vrata. 
Nakon toga - da bi riječ rekla o vodi, ali i o drugim stvarima više ne trabunja.   :Laughing:

----------


## zutaminuta

Rijetko se sjetim dati vode (sada smo 10 mj), no, međutim ona nije žedna. Ima dovoljan broj popišanih pelena. Kaka redovito. Nikakvih problema. Ne znam.

----------


## Beti3

> Rijetko se sjetim dati vode (sada smo 10 mj), no, međutim ona nije žedna. Ima dovoljan broj popišanih pelena. Kaka redovito. Nikakvih problema. Ne znam.


Ona je već velika. Možeš joj ostaviti čašu-kljunašicu na dohvat ruke, pa će piti, ako je žedna.

----------


## Ginger

Ja bih joj nakon svakog kuhanog obroka ponudila vodu
I napravila ovako kako Beti kaze

----------


## bebeto

Ja svome ( 8.5 mj.) nudim vodu iza obroka na kljunašicu ali neće da pije...pelene su mu turbo popišane pa se ne sekiram...da je žedam vjerujem da bi pio..

----------


## Ginger

> Ja svome ( 8.5 mj.) nudim vodu iza obroka na kljunašicu ali neće da pije...pelene su mu turbo popišane pa se ne sekiram...da je žedam vjerujem da bi pio..


pa da, bi...
moje su tek nakon 2-3 mjeseca otkad sam im pocela davati vodu, zapravo i pocele piti

----------


## zutaminuta

Ona popije dva tri gutljaja, i to se obavezno trećim zahlikne.

----------


## Kaae

Samo se sjeti koliki joj je zeludac. Vjerojatno joj ne treba vise od tih par gutljaja.

----------


## zutaminuta

S obzirom da smaže cijelu zdjelicu sira, vrhnja i žganaca, hm...

----------


## sara10

> Ja svome ( 8.5 mj.) nudim vodu iza obroka na kljunašicu ali neće da pije...pelene su mu turbo popišane pa se ne sekiram...da je žedam vjerujem da bi pio..


Tako i ja, nudim iza obroka, ali na žličicu i voli jako vodu piti. i Pelene mu uvijek jako mokre. A nudim mu i kad ga uhvati štucavica, tako sam i prije dohrane.

----------


## sara10

Moram kupit tu kljunašicu što prije da se navikava piti iz nečega, ne samo na žlicu, s obzirom da bočicu ne koristi.

----------


## bebeto

Kljunašice su zakon za početak iako možeš probat i sa malom čašicom (kupicom)..

----------


## zutaminuta

Mi nismo kljunašicu. Samo običnu šalicu od kave. Naučila se relativno brzo. Hoće se zahliknuti, ali tako bi i sa kljunašicom garant.

----------


## bebeto

Ja ću preći na čašicu čim još malo zatopli da ga mogu pustit da se zalije jer on uporno želi sam držati rukicama zato mi je kljunašica trenutno bolja !!!

----------


## sara10

Nismo se baš proslavili sa kljunašicom, čudna mu je i nije htio vući iz nje, al bome je dosta i tvrda ona duda na njoj, treba je dosta stisnuti da voda izađe. Probala sam mu dati iz boce, ali isto ne ide, na kraju mu opet dajem na žličicu, a on tako otvara usta kad je u pitanju voda, uvijek je hoće, pa ja mislim da je jako žedan, a da mu na žličicu nije dovoljno. Sad ne znam šta ću...

Vidim spominjete čašicu, mislim da bi se cijeli prolio, a ne da mi ga se non-stop skidat i sušit.

----------


## maca papucarica

Sara, probaj uzeti bićarin. Ispod brade mu staviš presavinutu salvetu ili papirnati ručnik. 
Kad savlada bićarin, prijeđi na običnu čašu. 

Kljunašice i boce raznih drugih tipova su meni ok za po vani, ali obična staklena čaša je zakon. 
Možeš ti dati i bočicu sa dudom, veliki je on, neće ga to zbuniti za dojenje. 

Bebe od 9-10-11 mjeseci često mogu i same piti iz čaše, pa je malo bzvz da pije iz žlićice jer se ti "bojiš" da će se smočiti.

----------


## zutaminuta

Mi smo se jučer i danas pošteno smočile. Ali ima mama truleksicu.

----------


## Kaae

Kod mojeg sina je upalila jedino boca sa silikonskom slamkom. Nista drugo nije uspio prokuziti.

----------


## sara10

Malo je prokužio kljunašicu, skužio da voda izlazi, ali više izađe van njegovih usta nego unutra, a i ne ode nešto puno vode, vidim po količini koju ulijem.
Al danas sam probala drugo nešto, imam one male plastične čašice iz rodilišta što daju u njemu ad bebama i ja sam iz tih čašica njemu na početku davala izdojeno mlijeko kad sam kombinirala dojenje i izdajanje. I sjetih se ja danas toga i tu mu ulila vode i dala da pije, ja sam držala u ruci i nagnula mu i bome je popio još najviše iz toga pa sam zadovoljna. A tako će se prije naviknut i na čašu. Pa ću mu iz toga nudit vodu,a kljunašicu davat da se igra s njom i uči.

----------


## anirail

Jel trebam dojenoj bebi(3mj) dodavati vode kad ima temperaturu? Osim slabije popišanih pelena nema drugih znakova da joj fali tekućine..

Poslano sa mog GT-I8260 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne. Tekućine ima u mlijeku dovoljno. Pojačaj podoje.

----------


## Kaae

Ne davati vodu bebi ispod 6 mjeseci i prije uvodjenja dohrane. Doji cesce. S obzirom na dob, pazljivo prati temperaturu i sve znakove dehidracije.

----------


## anirail

Ne mogu dojit češće nego jesam..i bez fibre..tu nam je ostao problem isti od početka al guramo dalje i tako..pratim sve,za sada je ok a nadam se da će i ostati

Poslano sa mog GT-I8260 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Kaae

Sto je problem?

----------


## anirail

Nikako navuć koliko joj treba..jede obe,često i to samo let down,čim popusti i treba povlačit počne urlat..kompresije pomognu za još dva gutljaja i aj bok,neće pa neće...Već sam otvarala temu za isti problem..

Poslano sa mog GT-I8260 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## tetamande

Mlijeko je hrana i piće djetetu

----------


## anirail

Da,znam da je mlijeko jedino i dovoljno nego je imala temperaturu pa nisam znala dodaje li se voda u tim situacijama. ..btw napokon si je navukla..skokovi kod nas očito traju pet puta duže od uobičajenog :/

Poslano sa mog GT-I8260 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Deaedi

> Jel trebam dojenoj bebi(3mj) dodavati vode kad ima temperaturu? Osim slabije popišanih pelena nema drugih znakova da joj fali tekućine..
> 
> 
> Poslano sa mog GT-I8260 koristeći Tapatalk


Pitaj pedijatra za savjet. Male bebe kod visoke temperature mogu brzo dehidrirati. Samo strucna osoba koja je vidjela stanje tako male bebe moze dati preporuku.

----------


## ann-zgb

> Nikako navuć koliko joj treba..jede obe,često i to samo let down,čim popusti i treba povlačit počne urlat..kompresije pomognu za još dva gutljaja i aj bok,neće pa neće...Već sam otvarala temu za isti problem..
> 
> Poslano sa mog GT-I8260 koristeći Tapatalk


caj od piskavice/ili zlicica zblendanih sjemenki dnevno /cijena oko 12 kn
za mamu naravno,nikako ne davati bebi
ne moze stetiti  :Smile:

----------


## Kaae

> Pitaj pedijatra za savjet. Male bebe kod visoke temperature mogu brzo dehidrirati. Samo strucna osoba koja je vidjela stanje tako male bebe moze dati preporuku.


Vecina pedijatara ce reci da bebi treba voda jer ne znaju dovoljno o dojenju.

Dojenoj bebi koja je pod prijetnjom dehidracije i koja iz nekog razloga ne moze pojesti majcino mlijeko se ionako ne bi nudila voda, vec infuzija i/ili neki pripravak za rehidraciju.

----------


## pulinka

> Dojenoj bebi koja je pod prijetnjom dehidracije i koja iz nekog razloga ne moze pojesti majcino mlijeko se ionako ne bi nudila voda, vec infuzija i/ili neki pripravak za rehidraciju.


X
Taj pedijatar koji za bebu pod pretnjom dehidratacije savetuje vodu a ne infuziju ili rehidratacionu tečnost ne zna dovoljno ni o svojoj struci, ne samo o dojenju.

----------


## Jadranka

Uopce ne vidim sto je sporno u tvrdnji da bebu kojoj prijeti dehidracija treba pregledat pedijatar, i zatim dat preporuku sto dalje.

----------

